# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Jakie rokowania ,nowotwór płuc

## niezarejestrowany

Witam ,bardzo proszę o konkretne informacje w sprawie nowotworu płuc. U mojego teścia guz płuca lewego wykryty został w lipcu zeszłego roku , z naciekami , z przerzutem na węzły chłonne srodpiersia i przezutem na prawe płuco. od września przeszedł 6 cykli chemioterapii .4 listopada tk wykazało regresje a już 22 grudnia pojawił się przezut na węzeł nadobojczykowy prawy . Żaden lekarz nie chce nic powiedzieć , nie wiem czego mogę się spodziewać dalej . Czekamy na radioterapie ,ale czy to ma sens ? jakie sa dalsze rokowania w tym przypadku ? bardzo proszę o podpowiec co można by jeszcze zrobić dla niego . Pozdrawiam .

----------


## nnn123

"z naciekami"

To jest dość wieloznaczne. I nie podał Pan(i) wieku pacjenta ani innych danych klinicznych.

Pomijając ww. szczegóły. Skoro nie widzę wzmianki o operacji to rokowania są złe - podejrzewam że operacja (a raczej operacje) nie były możliwe z jakiegoś istotnego powodu - z tak krótkiego opisu nie jestem w stanie wywnioskować jaki to był powód. I jaki rodzaj nowotworu płuc? Jest ich kilka, a ma to dość spore znaczenie.

Pisałem tu miliard razy o "pół-konwencjonalnej" terapii: inhibitory angiogenezy (np. resweratrol - tabletki albo czerwone winogrona), wanilioidy (np. kapsaicyna) i ew. kwas bosweliowy (co do tego nie mam pewności czy pomaga ale z pewnością nie szkodzi). Zaznaczam przy tym że lekarzem nie jestem i testowałem to tylko na jednej osobie z r. płaskonabłonkowym płuc (za jego zgodą) z wynikiem takim, że jest bardzo powolna regresja (nie mam zielonego pojęcia jakby było z połączeniem z radiot.. i chemio.. tym bardziej że w chemioterapii stosuje się wiele leków). Testować wyłącznie na własne ryzyko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam , dziekuje za tak szybką odp. Pacjent ma 69 lat , rak płaskonabłonkowy . Operacja była wykluczona ze względu na słabą wydolność płuc. Trzeba by usunąc i wezły i połowe płuc , wiec zbyt duże obciążenie. ponieważ teść jest w dobrej kondycji ,do tej pory normalnie funkcjonuje , jeździ samochodem itd.wydaje nam się ,ze tak szybko choroba nie postepuje ,jednak pani dr radiolog stwierdziła ,ze skoro wezel chłonny jest już wyczuwalny to nowotwor jest już rozsiany po całym organizmie.Ale każdy ma nadzieje do końca. Biopsja tego wezła nie wykazała zmian nowotworowych ale często tak bywa a przezut jest. Dziekuje jeszcze raz za odpowiedz i rade ,jestem bardzo wdzieczna. pozdrawiam .

----------


## nnn123

> skoro wezel chłonny jest już wyczuwalny to nowotwor jest już rozsiany po całym organizmie


To wynika wyłącznie z jednej (prawdopodobnie jeszcze - nie siedzę aż tak w temacie) niepotwierdzonej teorii (komórki rakowe krążące we krwi cały czas przy raku płuc i oskrzeli). Mogła tego nie mówić - równie dobrze mogę powiedzieć że woda z kranu leczy raka - równie mądre.




> Biopsja tego wezła nie wykazała zmian nowotworowych ale często tak bywa a przezut jest


Możliwe, również możliwe że to wina infekcji, zwłaszcza że nowotwory złośliwe lubią temu sprzyjać.




> Operacja była wykluczona ze względu na słabą wydolność płuc


Wyników co prawda nie widziałem, ale raz się spotkałem z informacją że w szpitalu błędnie opisali echo serca i zdyskwalifikowali przez to na operację zastawki... Zawsze można badania zrobić gdzieś indziej dla pewności.

Operacja zwykle zwiększa znacznie szanse na długoletnie wyzdrowienie, choć zawsze przy tym istnieje ryzyko komplikacji, również tych poważnych.

R. płaskonabłonkowy płuc w przeciwieństwie do np. r. drobnokomórkowego rośnie wolniej i wolniej (rzadziej) się przerzuca. Ale za to jest nieco trudniejszy w leczeniu - przynajmniej w całkowicie konwencjonalnych sposobach (których nie odradzam w żadnym przypadku).

Na marginesie: usunięcie choćby jednego węzła obniża odporność na infekcje i na same nowotwory.

Informacyjnie: progresja = postęp (choroby), a regresja oznacza cofanie się.

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Proszę się odezwać mailem na mój nick
Pozdrawia Terapeuta

----------

